# Post if You Where Dust mask in shop or not



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

I find myself not taking the time to grab one I'm sure I will pay


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

You should make this a poll not just a regular thread.


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

rrbrown said:


> You should make this a poll not just a regular thread.


How 2


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

To late now but when you start a thread below the submit button is another box with an labeled additional option at the bottom of that box you will see

Post a Poll 
Yes, post a poll with this thread
Number of poll options: (Maximum: 10)

Mark it select the options and submit, now type in the options etc.

I hope this helps.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

MastersHand said:


> I find myself not taking the time to grab one I'm sure I will pay



You will pay. Ordinary dust masks, like the paper ones with the thin bendable metal strip for the bridge of the nose are absolute junk. A two cartridge respirator that's suitable for spraying is best. Taking it off too soon is a common problem. Whatever the DC or air cleaner misses stays airborne for quite a while.












 









.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I find that I wear my dust mask when I am sanding softer woods because the amount of dust flying around is noticeable. But after thinking about it after reading CM's post, what difference does it make if the wood is soft or hard? Dust is dust and I should be wearing it all the time. I think that today will start a new trend in dust mask wearing. Thanks CM and thanks MastersHand for the posts.
Ken


----------



## JMC'sLT30 (Oct 26, 2010)

Sometimes. Not smart. I have cedar asthma, chronic bronchitis and just plaino can't breath because of it, right now I'm thinking of making out with my nebulizer.


----------



## Ledhead (Aug 3, 2009)

I wear a respirator for certain operations . . . sanding - especially when sanding on the lathe, any chemical usage etc. I don't use it for many things when I probably should - sawing, routing, etc.


----------



## kjhart0133 (Feb 4, 2009)

Woodworkers should probably discriminate between two types of hazard. First is dust and particulates from sanding, filing, grinding, etc. Second is fumes from spraying, solvents, finishes and so forth. Each requires its own type of filtration. A mask designated for particulates is not sufficient for fumes, though a respirator designed for volatile compounds may also filter out particles. I'm not sure of that, so don't take my word for it. I use separate masks for each type of hazard, as well as a ceiling mounted dust collector. It is incredible how much dust the dust collector accumulates. I have to change the filters much more often than I though I would. 

I also don't sweep the floor or use a brush to clean off shelves and other flat surfaces; I use a vacuum instead to avoid raising dust. 

Though I generally don't wear a mask if I'm not actually creating a hazard like sanding or spraying, I do, however, always wear a mask if I am doing anything that creates a danger.

Kevin H.


----------



## rocklobster (Jun 18, 2008)

I have allergies and dust tends to bother me more than most people, so I run a DC and air cleaner as well as wear a mask most of the time. I don't worry as much about solvent fumes and the like (they just open up the nasal passages a little:icon_smile.

I've been wanting to save for a band saw upgrade, but I think I may upgrade the respirator to an airshield first.

Rob


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I am an iron man and indestructible. At least that must be the way I think.

Very seldom ever wear mask or respirator. Will wear respirator when doing heavy lacquer spraying. 

I am one of these people who wears prescription eye glasses. Most masks just do not work well with glasses. It is hard to see when your glases are fogged.

George


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

GeorgeC said:


> I am an iron man and indestructible. At least that must be the way I think.
> 
> Very seldom ever wear mask or respirator. Will wear respirator when doing heavy lacquer spraying.
> 
> ...


 Same situation here...My brain still seems to work the way it did when I was young and stupid...I guess that makes me "OLD" and "STUPID".


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Depends on the situation.......But one things for sure,if its not being worn its not due to laziness or ill fitting reasons.And personally,like wearing it......sorta clears up the nasal cavities.3M 07192,dual cartridge.Can't stand those cheap white kind around wood shop but theres a 3M version that we use in welding shop under hood.Only because bigger one won't fit.BW


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

I have posted a thread / poll on this subject to maybe get a more concrete answer, especially from the types that don't want to post, but may click a poll button... It is http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f7/do-you-wear-respirator-shop-21185/

Hopefully this will contribute to answering the OPs question...


----------

